# Finding a place to rent with a 'dangerous' breed



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

We're currently desperately looking for somewhere to live. Our landlords have started harassing us again and neither my mother or I are in the mental state to deal with it. We probably won't be celebrating christmas, but I refuse to stay here any longer. It's getting absolutely ridiculous and I cannot deal with the stress.

The problem is finding a place to rent. Everywhere I look is too expensive (my mother and I will hopefully be on disability soon, which isn't much money, but we have no other choice) or doesn't allow pets. We do have quite a few pets. Three cats, two birds and a dog.

I'm worried we won't be able to find anywhere to live that will allow us to have them. Giving them up is not an option. But living here isn't really an option anyway. It's causing me a lot of serious issues with my recovery and has set me back more than I'd like to admit.

Does anyone have any tips for renting with pets? Let alone renting with a pit mix? I was thinking offering to bring the pup to meet the people first, since she's an absolute sweetheart (after a nice long walk; gotta love that terrier energy). The pets aren't really destructive. They do use the furniture as a scratching post and my cat has scratched up my door, but to be frankly honest, I care so little about this place and the people who own that I allowed it. It wouldn't be allowed when we move.

The cats are litter box trained, Dandi's fully house trained and rarely barks. We're pretty good, quiet tenants. But the amount of pets and the pit bull factor are hanging over our heads.

I don't know what to do at this point. But any tips for convincing a landlord that we're not awful people would be seriously appreciated.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> I don't know what to do at this point. But any tips for convincing a landlord that we're not awful people would be seriously appreciated.


The best reference is that from one's previous landlord. In your case, that obviously wouldn't work. How long have you been at your current residence, and, what are your landlords doing to harrass you? 



> They do use the furniture as a scratching post and my cat has scratched up my door, but to be frankly honest, I care so little about this place and the people who own that I allowed it. It wouldn't be allowed when we move.


I realize that you don't care for the landlord, however, it would behoove you to repair the door(s) your cats have scratched up, along with any other damage to the property. Allowing your cat to continue scratching on inappropriate things because you don't care about where you're living or the people who own it is NOT a good reason. And do you really expect your cat to NOT do this in a new place? 

I no longer rent the property I own because renters can be absolute he** to deal with, and the damage they do, costly. 

I had dogs and cats during the years I rented. I always talked the landlord into it, and made sure the property was kept exactly the way it was when I moved in (or made better). THAT was my reference, and it always worked for me.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

Since we got the dog they haven't cared for the yard at all, but refused us permission to take care of it ourselves. We finally gave in and planted some grass a few weeks ago after waiting for a year for them to do something, and they raked it all up and complained about the junk we found in the yard and hadn't thrown out yet (glass, concrete from when they did work in the yard, nails, and other things). These things are sitting on a table outside, so there's no reason they should be complaining about it. The dirt was so packed down from lack of care nothing could grow, so we spent hours digging it up and replanting the grass and they raked up all the seed and loose dirt and managed to get it packed down again.

That on top of letters, threats, our neighbour spying on us and the landlord deeming my dog a vicious animal and saying she has to be muzzled when they're doing work and isn't allowed outside when they're in the yard (there's only one exit from the house) is just too much.

The cat's generally good about not scratching things. She scratches the door to be let in and out of my room, but chances are if I move, I'll just leave the door open. It's easy to put some carpet or something on the door to keep ehr from damaging it; we did that in the old place we rented and it worked perfectly.

This place is a dump, to be frankly honest. The paint is pealing, there's mold, mice, the wood is rotting. The plugs don't hold anything and the wiring is a fire hazard. It wasn't cleaned when we moved in and it's been infested with fleas since the day we moved in (which sucks, because when we moved in we finally got rid of them off the cats).

We always clean places up before we move. Even if it's things we didn't do. We fill all the holes, fix all the paint, that sort of thing. It'll be **** and span by the time we're done with. Except for the yard, which I'm not touching again since they're destroyed all the work we did. The only thing that we won't be able to fix is the pealing paint. There's so many layers of paint on the walls. The only way to fix it would probably be pealing everything off and repainting it, which isn't our responsibility.

We've lived here about two years. We'll get a sucky reference from here, but the last few places we lived we'll get great references from. We're not terrible tenants, our landlords usually like us because we're quiet and take care of things ourselves. These guys just don't like us.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I lie about how many cats I have. No landlord is going to evict you because you have three cats when you said you have two (if they even notice, which they won't). Two cats sounds like a lot less than three. And you don't have to mention the birds, because they are caged (I assume). 

As for the dog, just say mix -- unless the lease has a clause against pits. Ask what the pet clause says specifically -- but don't mention pits. Wait and see if they mention it. If the landlord has an anti-pit clause, definitely do not try to sneak yours in! Try to convince her/him, and if it doesn't work move on.

Bring your pets' vet records with you. If you ask your vet to list your dog as a mix, or as the other breed s/he's mixed with, the vet probably will. Having all your vet records there with you when you interview, with neutering info and vaccination info, will let the landlord know that you are a responsible pet owner. You can even highlight the phone number and tell the landlord s/he can call them to verify. They probably won't, but they'll be impressed.

When you interview, have a clean car and dress extremely neatly and cleanly. Even if you have to sacrifice your style to do it. I pull my hair back in a bun and wear glasses to apartment interviews, even though I wear contacts the rest of the time. Dress like someone much older.

I don't know what it's like where you live, but here the big apartment complexes are much more expensive and much more restrictive about pets. I also happen to think they're ugly. You'll probably have much better luck finding a nice apartment without pit restrictions if look for small, private landlords.

What I do is hit the streets and look for "for rent" signs. Go with a partner and a notepad, and slowly cruise the streets. Private landlords here often don't bother posting on craigslist or other places -- they just post a sign out front.

In the future you might want to consider getting the dog her/his CGC. I'm going to do this with my next dog. Then you can bring the paperwork with you to interviews, along with your vet paperwork. So when you go to see a place, first you decide whether you want it, then you figure out what the landlord's pet clause looks like, then you offer your vet info.

-------------------------------------------------

ETA:
I definitely agree with poodleholic about previous landlords being the best reference. It's a shame that you won't be able to use your current landlord. You might want to consider screening future landlords better. I always, always seek out other tenants and ask them whether they like the landlord or not. Another indicator is how well they take care of the property. Landlords who run the property into the ground, like your current one, are usually irresponsible people who will not be good landlords. Not only is having a bad landlord who doesn't fix things an awful experience, but it inevitably leads to conflict, which means no reference, which makes it harder when you move the next time.

I think you should get some scratching posts and start getting the cats trained to use them now. I also think you should have taken care of the flea situation, to be honest. Every single time I've moved, my flea-free pets have gotten fleas from the new place. I arrive prepared with flea treatments, diatomaceous earth, essential oil sprays, etcetera. I think it was a bad decision to let the fleas fester.

Why does the landlord dislike your dog, may I ask?


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

I've looked into the CGC test (well, the canadian equivalent) and they only do it twice a year. Dandi may be ready by the next test in July, but that's quite far off.

The fleas are difficult. There's other pests that carry them; the mice, raccoons, rats and an outside cat who is infested. We've tried everything and nothing has worked, and we're ust plain out of money right now.

I didn't like the landlord from the beginning, but we were desperate. We had to move before school started. It's my fault; I was in a terrible place mentally where we used to live.

We don't mind the cats using the furniture as scratching posts, to be honest. Mum and I are saving up for a nice cat tree, though. But like I said; we're extremely poor atm.

We do have a vet letter saying she's a terrier cross. That didn't help in this place at all.

Our landlord hates her because she looks like a pitty. There's no other reason. We got her with verbal permission, he refused to put it in writing, and at the time we got her she looked like a little whippet cross. He said we could get a small, well mannered dog, around the size of a JRT. She's maybe an inch taller than a JRT, and though I admit now that she's filled out she looks more pitty, the only reason he said she looked it when we first got her was because she's brindle & he doesn't know dogs. She was all legs and ears, a scrawny little mutt.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

It was almost impossible to find a apartment or house to rent when I was looking because of Nubs.

Is there any way your dog can be passed off as another breed? Maybe a boxer mix? Most Vets do not agree with the stigma behind Pit Bulls and are more then willing to change paperwork to say "boxer mix" when you do have a Pit Bull. If you can change the breed of your dog on the paperwork, your a shoe in. I almost did that to Nubs. Because of his docked tail he looks like a Boxer. I'd just play dumb.

Good luck.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Zr. said:


> I've looked into the CGC test (well, the canadian equivalent) and they only do it twice a year. Dandi may be ready by the next test in July, but that's quite far off.


What province are you in?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Perhaps your landlord would lighten up if you just started muzzling Dandi when you take her out around the apartment. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

She's too small for a boxer cross, but she could pass off as a boston cross. I'm pretty sure she's got some boston in her.

I live in BC.

Muzzling isn't really an option. When we tried to desensitize her to a halti she nearly scratched her eyes out to get it off. It took months before she let us touch her muzzle with our hands, but she still isn't comfortable with any other objects touching it. I do plan to take her out when they're doing work, though, to avoid any problems.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

There's a huge list most year's for BC.. I'd be willing to travel some to get one to try to help make my dog look better honestly. There are so many though, that likely there are more than 2 localish to you.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

The city I'm in has a kennel club that does them twice a year. She wouldn't be ready for it any time soon (she'd fail being left alone with a stranger and greeting a strange dog).


----------



## ChrisS (Aug 19, 2009)

I rent too with one cat and one dog. It does limit the places you can find. My mother has a couple of houses she rents so I've seen the other side of this as well. It amazes me how much damage some people can do to a house. My mother typically has a no pets policy for her rentals but has allowed it a few times for people she trusted. Honestly your word that your pets are "good" isn't going to get you far. My mother has heard every excuse and promise in the book and tends not to believe any of them anymore.

You've gotten some good advice. Try to find a previous landlord who will give you a good reference. Maybe contact them and ask if they'll provide a reference for you. Do you have other people who can give you references that you're a good, responisible person? Freinds/relavtive won't cut it for this. You need professional references. Will you employer give you a reference (you mentioned disabilty so maybe you don't work, unfornately if not this will be another huge black mark against you)? Do you volunteer anywere that can give you a reference? Have a church or minister who will vouch for you? You mentioned school, how about teachers? I'm a little confused about how old you are. If you're in school and live with your mother than it is she who will need all of these things for a landlord not you. If you're both adults then both of you need to have references. Find as many people who will give you a reference and bring a list with thier phone numbers and addresses. Dress as nicely and conservatively as you can when you look at a new place. 

Money speaks louder than any of these things though. Most places will ask for an additional pet deposit, sometimes refundable, sometimes not. My current place asked for a small additional fee up front for the pets in addition the regular deposit. Offer to pay something like this. 

I know you mentioned you're poor and have no money? Are you realistically going to be able to but together 1st months rent and a regular deposit and well as anything extra for the pets? Maybe you need to think about staying and working on repairing your relationship with the current landlord. You claim to be a good tentant (please take this a constructive critisms not bashing) but so far you admitted to:

1) letting your cat scratch up the doors
2) doing yardwork after the landlord "refused us permission" to do it (doesn't matter that you thought it was an improvement maybe the owner has a reason for wanting packed dirt and since you don't own it you don't have the right to change, especially after the owner told you not too).
3) leaving trash (glass, concrete, nails, etc) laying around on a outdoor (and I assumed shared) table. It doesn't matter that this trash was alreadly there in the ground, you dug it up so you should have thrown it away not left it laying around. 
4) Your cats have fleas (no landlord is going to want you to bring those fleas into his house). I realize you moved into a place with fleas but you also said that they had fleas previously. Keeping cats flea free isn't that hard (there are lots of medications, shampoos, etc that will do the trick). If you can't manage to or afford do something as basic as preventing fleas than it'll be hard to convince a landlord that you can take care of other potential issues with your pets. 
5) Bought a pit bull mix puppy when you were given permission to get a "get a small, well mannered dog, around the size of a JRT". Pit bulls are a lot bigger than a JRT, even if they're not that much taller. Maybe you didn't realize what your dog would grow into. That in itself may have been a mistake. And lets face it no puppy is going to fit a landlords definition of "well mannered dog". I love my puppy and hope that with carefull training someday he'll be a well mannered dog but he isn't now, he's a puppy. It sounds like the landlord had a totally different idea about what kind of dog she was willing to allow and doesn't sound like she wanted you to get a dog at all since she refused to give you written permission (that should have been enough to clue you in right there). Sounds like there was a lot of miscommunication here and one thing I've learned when it comes to dealing with landlords and tennents is always get it in detailed writting so there is no lack of understanding and no he said/she said if there are problems later. As a tennent if you don't have it in writting don't do it.

Try to realize that your landlord may have legitiment reasons for being upset with you and it may not just be about "she hates me". It sounds like your landlord has problems as well but this situation dosn't sound as one-sided as you're trying to make it. If you can see some of these things maybe you can work toward repairing your relationship with the current landlord (or at least think about how you do things with the next one).


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

We had to rent a few years ago and it was heck trying to find a place that allowed large dogs, let alone one of those "killers". 

What we did when we had to rent w/ Belle was we had her vet records changed. The place we finnaly found that allowed large dogs didn't allow for pits rotts or chows so we fudged the records a bit. She's now, officially a "Shepherd, Labrador mix" granted we don't really know her breed for sure, though we know her mom was a white GSD, we've always assumed her dad was a rottie mix.

They charged like ridiculously though per pet. It was like $40 a month or something per pet in addition to the deposit, so we "accidenltly" let it slip our minds at the time that we also had 2 indoor cats, a hamster and some guinea pigs  They either never found out, or knew and didn't care. 

If I were you, I'd try to get the records changed to get the word "pit bull" off of there, maybe have it just as terrier mix or something.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

The table isn't shared. It's our personal property in a fenced in yard. It was a few days after we'd finished the yard. The yard that had a serious ant & earwig infestation which was just nasty, and he was already threatening to evict us over the lack of grass but not doing anything about it or allowing us to do anything about it. He's been looking for reasons to evict us, creating them even. And I know he won't stop until he succeeds.

We will be able to get enough money together for a pet deposit and the like. The disability office will help us. I'm nineteen and have severe anxiety, depression, OCD and agoraphobia. My mother has PTSD with agoraphobia, as well as IBS which makes her lose a substantial amount of weight during the times when he's doing this. We have no choice but the move for the sake of our health.

She was six months old when we got her. She just turned two on October 1st (estimated dob). She rarely barks, she doesn't potty in the house, she does bark on occasion but not more than any other dog. She's the size of a large pug (which honestly surprised me the first time I saw her stand next to a pug puppy, they were fairly similar in size). She's about 18 inches at the shoulder and weighs around 40lbs. He said a dog no larger than 40lbs. He didn't put it in writing because.. well I honestly don't know. That was his mistake, not ours. We spoke about it several times and he said that yes, we could get a dog.

She's registered & has a vet letter saying she's a terrier cross. The guys at the pound couldn't figure it out when we brought her there because she was still young. They guessed a pharaoh hound crossed with some type of terrier, but couldn't see any pitty in her at that age either.

We just got a very vague letter today saying that he's coming in to 'do maintenance'. What that means I'm really not sure, but I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow. And chances are in the next few days we'll get another bloody eviction notice for one reason or another.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I was a renter once and routine maintenance happened where I rent also. They always gave me a 24 hour notice but I wouldn't have cared had they just dropped in. My house was always kept clean and I didn't have anything to hide. (other then a 120 pound Rottie) 

I am confused, you said your dog is registered and she is a cross breed? What does that mean? Also Pharaoh hound mix? That is very unlikely given the rarity of Pharaoh hounds. It doesn't make any difference either way. If you do not have it in writing that you have a dog, they the landlord can change his mind. Right or wrong.

If I were a landlord and I came into a rental property and saw fleas... I think I would freak. Hopefully you can get that under control for everyone involved.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

I forget not everyone lives where I do, lol. Here you have to register your dog with the pound and get a license or face a nice big fine. I'm not sure about the pharaoh hound either, though I must say, Dandi's mum has a lot of characteristics from one. Namely the eyes, coat and facial structure. Though I never saw her, I just have this picture of her. Beautiful dog; would've loved to meet her.

As for maintenance, this is a landlord who hasn't done anything without it being requested since we moved in. And though we did request a light to be fixed, it has to be done by a licensed professional and he didn't mention anything about that in the letter. So I'm a bit confused what the maintenance is about.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Zr. said:


> The pets aren't really destructive. They do use the furniture as a scratching post and *my cat has scratched up my door, but to be frankly honest, I care so little about this place and the people who own that I allowed it.*


Sounds like you are the reason there aren't many places to rent that allow pets.

I wouldn't rent to you and it sounds like you have more pets than you can properly care for financially. Why don't you focus on getting better and getting a stable life. 19 and on disability? You've got to be kidding me. Lovely to know my (proverbial) tax dollars are going to some disability office that's going to help you 'scrape together' enough money for a pet deposit. Ugh. Maybe try taking some responsiblity for decisions you make that affect your life instead of blaming other people, including the property owner, for how you are some sort of victim in life. Maybe if you invested in a piece of property and trusted that property to someone else, you'd understand their point of view in wanting to protect their investment. It's not YOUR house, it's THEIRS. And you dont' seem to respect that at all.

I also think lying to any property owner about the number/type of pets is pretty despicable. Again, that's the reason people who own property hesitate to rent to anyone with pets.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Dandi's mum looks 100% *insert correct type of bully breed*. Not a stitch of pharaoh hound in her.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

dandi's mom looks pure pit bull all the way.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

If your life is as bad as you say it is, with your own illnesses as well as your mother's, I would honestly be looking into rehoming some of your pets. I know that sounds like a harsh suggestion, but given the situation at this residence, chopping 6 pets down to three or two might be a good idea to speed up the renting process.

Do you have any friends or family members who would be able to take any of your animals? The birds, perhaps?


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

lovemygreys said:


> Sounds like you are the reason there aren't many places to rent that allow pets.
> 
> I wouldn't rent to you and it sounds like you have more pets than you can properly care for financially. Why don't you focus on getting better and getting a stable life. 19 and on disability? You've got to be kidding me. Lovely to know my (proverbial) tax dollars are going to some disability office that's going to help you 'scrape together' enough money for a pet deposit. Ugh. Maybe try taking some responsiblity for decisions you make that affect your life instead of blaming other people, including the property owner, for how you are some sort of victim in life. Maybe if you invested in a piece of property and trusted that property to someone else, you'd understand their point of view in wanting to protect their investment. It's not YOUR house, it's THEIRS. And you dont' seem to respect that at all.


lovemygreys, I think you are treading a very fine line between criticism and personal attack.

To the OP, you definitely need to get it in writing from the landlord that you can have pets. It's your responsibility _before_ you adopt, because afterward you can be evicted for having them. Whatever verbal permission the landlord gave is absolutely meaningless legally.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

Renting with ANY pets is hard. and in your situation especially, i would suggest trying to rehome a few of your pets, it will make everything so much easier for you. 

rental places will be MUCH more likely to allow you to keep your dog without the extra hassel of all the others. 

Try to get your dog enrolled in training classes, and get a letter from your trainer about your dog. 

Kenya is a german shepherd, I got letters from her trainer, her vet, the place where we live etc.. and she still wasn't allowed :/ it sucks but it is what it is 

they are going to want a letter of reference from your last home.. n from the sounds of it, its going to be tough to find anywhere that will accept you regardless of the pets.. so I would suggest really rethinking the number of pets you have and maybe finding them good homes. 

I wish you the best of luck

pets, especially dogs, are quite expensive. Between vet bills and food, its tough financially. and from the sounds of it, times are hard for you right now.
Maybe consider only keeping the birds? They are caged so it wont bother the rental association and as long as they are quiet (parakeets or something small) your neighbors wont match. 
Cats are also less expensive and SO much easier to get into rental places. careful with damage tho, building a good scratching post or getting their claws soft gel caps are great ways to prevent damage 

You have many things against you when it comes to rental agents.. Your last place will not give you a good recommendation from the sounds of it, you and your mom are both on disability (so they think you probably will have problems paying on time).. all of that with the added on issue of that many pets... is near impossible .


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Deep breath. For the most part you've gotten nothing but sympathetic and good advice. You can't let one sour grape on an internet forum freak you out so badly. You will never even have to meet this person...what difference does it make what s/he says about you?

Are you receiving professional help for your various conditions? If you'd rather not answer in public, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

The last part of my post was sincere to those who have offered ideas. I'm sure we'll utilize them while looking for somewhere to live.

And yes, I am.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Outstanding. I struggle daily with Social Anxiety Disorder which occasionally manifests itself as major depression. I often run into others suffering from similar issues who are so ashamed by their feelings or behavior that they avoid seeking help. I try to encourage as many people as I can find to seek professional assistance in spite of their fears. Glad to hear you're already doing it.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a degree in psychology and did a psych nursing rotation in college, so I'm pretty familiar with mental illnesses. I'm also married to a bipolar husband. But there is a difference between mental illness and melodrama. 

There's nothing wrong with re-homing animals that can't be cared for. It's one reason I have some of the dogs I have in my pack. Sometimes we don't have the options we wish we did...but you have to deal with it and move on.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the point here is that something's got to give. So many times I come on this forum and people present an insurmountable problem only to get frustrated by replies they don't want to hear. You have limited income and a lot of pets. You have tons of stress at home and you're looking for a new place to live. I know the situation must suck, but sometimes some sort of change needs to be made. Sometimes things can't or don't work out 100% the way you'd want them to. In this case, I think a very smart decision would be to find someone who could care for some of your animals. Not all - and notice in my post I did NOT say to get rid of the dog. I asked if you had a relative or close friend who'd be willing to care for perhaps the birds. I did not get a response. 

I understand you are dealing with many issues right now, but I feel like your posts tend to get very emotional very quickly. In the last thread about stealing the pup you were ready to leave the board because you didn't like what a couple of people said. Seriously, take a step back and just breathe. Analyze all of your options and quit getting hysterical at the first mention of a painful scenario.

I do sincerely wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

My pets can be cared for. If they need a vet, they see a vet. They have food, shelter. They never go without. The question isn't can I care for them. It never has been. My pets are my life, they're literally my only friends. Without them, I have nothing.

edit; I realize I get emotional quickly. Hell, I've spent the last week doing nothing but sleeping and crying. I'm in a horrible place right now. I'm extremely depressed. I know I'm probably not thinking 100% clearly.

I have no friends. I have no family. I have no options.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Zr. said:


> My pets can be cared for. If they need a vet, they see a vet. They have food, shelter. They never go without. The question isn't can I care for them. It never has been. My pets are my life, they're literally my only friends. Without them, I have nothing.


The question is, though, whether you can find a living space that allows six animals.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I'd say rehoming most of the pets is a step int he correct direction. Keep the dog. Rehome the rest. 

It seems that renting with a "dangerous" breed isn't the only issue. Just from reading your posts you strike me as a "crazy cat lady" family. Or someone you'de find on that hording show. 

I could be wrong as I don't actually know what your illness is. 

Long story short, 2 people on disablity, with a house full of animals will never be considered good tenants. Sounds like a mess waiting to happen.

I'm not saying all this is true about you. I'm just saying that this is the first impression I get, and most likely a landlord would get.


Unless you are well kept clean people. That's the only way I see it being pulled off.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

Um? We are well kept clean people, thanks. Two of the cats I've had for over half my life. The other I've had for five years. One of the birds we've had for longer than the cats; probably thirteen years now. He's going to die soon. He's old.

I don't know if birds count as pets. Since they're caged and all. And maybe the older cats ages could help with renting as well.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Zr. said:


> Um? We are well kept clean people, thanks. Two of the cats I've had for over half my life. The other I've had for five years. One of the birds we've had for longer than the cats; probably thirteen years now. He's going to die soon. He's old.
> 
> I don't know if birds count as pets. Since they're caged and all. And maybe the older cats ages could help with renting as well.


Like I said, I don't know the actual story.


Without seeing you. All I know is You and your mother are on disability. My mental picture is two overweight women with 100 cats. Smelly house. 

You have 6 pets. 3 of which can do damage to doors, walls, and carpet. The other 3 if unkept can be extremly smelly. 

If a landlord looks at you and thinks you're going to make their house smell bad, it's never gonna happen...

Like I said, I don't know your disability. If it's just a mental diseas. And you can give off the apperence of a normal functioning person, that's going to be your biggest step. 

Also, as far as birds not being pets. Birds can be one of the most annoying pets. They can be loud and smell bad. Two unatractive things to a landlord. Which also go to the cat's litter box, and the dogs barking.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, we aren't overweight. Or smelly. And the house can get a little smelly when we're sick, but for the most part it smells pretty good. My room tends to smell like vanilla  My new favourite scent.

My bird is a quiet little thing. My mum's can get annoying if you're vacuuming or listening to music or eating and not sharing, but he's pretty good too.

Honestly, unless you looked real close, you couldn't tell anything was wrong with either of us most of the time.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Zr. said:


> Well, we aren't overweight. Or smelly. And the house can get a little smelly when we're sick, but for the most part it smells pretty good. My room tends to smell like vanilla  My new favourite scent.
> 
> My bird is a quiet little thing. My mum's can get annoying if you're vacuuming or listening to music or eating and not sharing, but he's pretty good too.
> 
> Honestly, unless you looked real close, you couldn't tell anything was wrong with either of us most of the time.


That's a good step. 

Next step is realizing that these land lords will not know your pets. So you have to understand the criticism we're giving you about them.

You have dogs... They could bark, poop, pee, and chew.
You have cats... The can smell bad.
You have birds... They could be noisy all day. 

That's all the landlords actually know.

So any good references from land lords would be helpful. Possibly finding a landlord with pets?


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

We can get great references from the landlords before this one. Finding a landlord with pets is a good idea 
Might call up the vet and see if we can get an updated letter about Dandi's temperament. We have an older one saying she's a sweet girl. Will how old the letters and whatnot are matter much?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Zr. said:


> We have an older one saying she's a sweet girl. Will how old the letters and whatnot are matter much?


I don't think having an older date will discount them entirely, but recent tends to have a bigger impact. Otherwise the farther back the letter dates, the more a landlord could wonder if something has changed (her temperament, for example) between then and now.

Having a mix between old and recent would actually be your best bet as it sets up a kind of pattern regarding your behavior and your dog's behavior.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Zr. said:


> We can get great references from the landlords before this one. Finding a landlord with pets is a good idea
> Might call up the vet and see if we can get an updated letter about Dandi's temperament. We have an older one saying she's a sweet girl. Will how old the letters and whatnot are matter much?


I'd say the newere the better. Maybe even talking to your vet about using them as a reference on a lease?


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

tw1n said:


> I'd say the newere the better. Maybe even talking to your vet about using them as a reference on a lease?


I never even thought of that. I know our old vet would do it. Might try to find one closer, though. Dandi's due for a checkup anyway.




> Having a mix between old and recent would actually be your best bet as it sets up a kind of pattern regarding your behavior and your dog's behavior.


That's a good point as well. Though we don't have any references for the cats. Except for our old landlord, but that's just regarding no damage caused by them.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

It might be worth your while to look into renting a house rather than an apartment, as well. I have found that many private property owners are more willing to form a personal relationship with tenants than are the managers of large apartment complexes. Of course, a house is going to be more expensive, but you could downsize or choose a lower rent neighborhood and get a decent deal.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Keep your eyes open for someone in the country renting out an old farmhouse, trailer, etc. Often, these types of places are cheaper and more lienient on pet policies.

For the fleas, bathe the kitties in Dawn dish soap. It's cheap and safe.

It's not always the landlord to blame when it comes to the "dangerous dog" clause. Insurance companies dictate what breeds of dogs are allowed in homes, both rental properties and personal homes. There are a select few that allow bully breeds. The only ones in my area are Farmers, State Farm, and Auto Owners. I am not sure how much insurance dictates these sorts of things in Canada, however.

Also, check into laws in your area regarding evictions. Study up on what procedure needs to be followed. In Wisconsin (where I'm from) landlords are simply not allowed to evict their tenants during the colder months (I believe it's November-April, but I could be wrong). If there is a similar law in your area, it may give you some peace of mind while you search for a new place.

To the poster who commented that a landlord wouldn't kick someone out for having three cats when the lease states only two are allowed, they can, and they will. Always be honest and up front with your landlord or you can end up on the street in a hurry.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Letting an animal do damage to property is not a good way to be seen as a good renter. 

As for the "dangerous breed" issue I know a lot of people who rent with Pits. There are still those willing to rent. The mom looks like an APBT to me. If the pup has Pit features it might be hard to find a place but not impossible. 

It sounds like the rest of the pups genetic make up is unknown, though 40lbs isn't at all too small to be a Boxer mix. The important part is though that the dog is a Pit mix so that will usually fall under Pit Bull period. 

Personally I wouldn't discriminate against breeds but would look at dogs on an individual basis. It's actually everything else that concerns me both people on disability, both with mental/emotional issues, limited income, above average number of pets. I wouldn't NOT rent to someone with a disability who was on disability pay but I'd want at least one person to have substantial income and be of sound mind. What if there is a financial emergency, will the rent be paid? This is the types of things I think about.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> To the poster who commented that a landlord wouldn't kick someone out for having three cats when the lease states only two are allowed, they can, and they will. Always be honest and up front with your landlord or you can end up on the street in a hurry.


I didn't say they can't. I said they almost definitely wouldn't even notice, and if they did, they probably wouldn't do anything. You can also say that one is just being babysat. If you're a good, clean tenant, the landlord isn't going to care. It's just a fact.

I'm currently stuck with my ex-boyfriend's cat, bringing my number to 3. My landlord only knows about my two. I feel secure doing this because I know I'm a great tenant. I am very, very clean, I like to fix places up, I'm quiet, I pay my bills before they're due, etc. I know for a fact that my landlord is happy to have me.

But when I was looking for a one bedroom apartment with three cats in tow, my options became limited. Landlords can't really know in advance that I'm very clean, and very responsible; they have to trust my references, and my appearance. The competition is pretty fear here. I said two cats instead of three because I knew it would better my chances, and I knew the odds of it causing problems later were incredibly slim.


----------

